# So, thinking about a second dove. Help?



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys. Thanks for your help in my other thread.

I found a dove breeder close to me. He has so many different types of ringneck doves. Pied, tangerine, etc.

I have a blondish male ringneck dove. Very very tame and somewhat nervous bird. I would love to get another dove for him. Should I get a male or a female?

I'd like another male, because I wouldnt have to worry about young. But i dont want a new bird to pick on mine. And I know this sometimes happens between males.

If I get female. I wouldnt want babies, but if they're easy to take care of, I could find many people near me that would take them once they mature. So how would you go about raising young?

And if I do breed, what should I get as his mate? I hear a blond + tangerine is a interesting combo.

Thanks guys


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

From what I've read, you should get a female. Everything says that males are territorial and will fight.
As for breeding, all you'd have to do is take eggs away (replace with dummy eggs) so they don't hatch any. If they do, I'd let them raise the young, nothing can replace a mama (animal)


----------



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

what would work as dummy eggs?

And do you just throw away the real eggs? (that seems kind of sad for some reason)

Also, how often would they lay eggs?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

pigeon fanciers tend to throw out every other hatchday so the new baies get direct attention for 20 days


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

If you are thinking of getting another dove, Mackacoo has many homeless doves for adoption. They ship all over the country.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr.Goat said:


> what would work as dummy eggs?
> 
> And do you just throw away the real eggs? (that seems kind of sad for some reason)
> 
> Also, how often would they lay eggs?


If you have a pair of doves, you HAVE TO use fake eggs.. or else your pigeons would be hatching babies all year long and they would get worn out and you would be up to your eyeballs in doves... the hen needs to sit the fake eggs so she does not lay back to back which could cause calcium problems which can cause laying problems..the time sitting gives her a break. The eggs are discarded or given to wildlife for food, When taken right away they are just like a chicken's egg you eat for breakfast..so no it is not sad..there is nothing in there but a yolk.. so that is what you would do if you get a hen for your cock bird.. which I would suggest..and introduce slowly.  My hens tend to have eggs every month.. if fertile and a successful hatch that would be a possible 24 squabs a year, in three years you would have 72 doves then those babies would have their own eggs and then that makes more babies...lol.. so you get the idea for how important fake eggs are..


----------



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> If you have a pair of doves, you HAVE TO use fake eggs.. or else your pigeons would be hatching babies all year long and they would get worn out and you would be up to your eyeballs in doves... the hen needs to sit the fake eggs so she does not lay back to back which could cause calcium problems which can cause laying problems..the time sitting gives her a break. The eggs are discarded or given to wildlife for food, When taken right away they are just like a chicken's egg you eat for breakfast..so no it is not sad..there is nothing in there but a yolk.. so that is what you would do if you get a hen for your cock bird.. which I would suggest..and introduce slowly. My hens tend to have eggs every month.. if fertile and a successful hatch that would be a possible 24 squabs a year, in three years you would have 72 doves then those babies would have their own eggs and then that makes more babies...lol.. so you get the idea for how important fake eggs are..


Alright that sounds reasonable enough. But what can you use as fake eggs?

And, because i'd rather not deal with any young (I am in an apartment), so should I _always_ discard the eggs and replace with fake eggs? 

I'm still debating getting a second bird. I need to sleep on it for a few more days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr.Goat said:


> Alright that sounds reasonable enough. But what can you use as fake eggs?
> 
> And, because i'd rather not deal with any young (I am in an apartment), so should I _always_ discard the eggs and replace with fake eggs?
> 
> I'm still debating getting a second bird. I need to sleep on it for a few more days.


If you got a hen she would lay eggs right...so you buy fake ones at the pigeon supply sites..I would suggest new england pigeon supply, I think they have dove size wooden eggs... you can get them at the craft store too. really it is not that big of a deal, and I think your male dove may be happy with one of his own for company, they are flock birds. just have to do it gradually.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

"Robin Eggs" at craft stores are the perfect size for doves - they are wooden and will need a coat of paint to keep them easy to clean. Some females will constantly lay eggs, others will not - it depends on the bird.


----------

